# sas 6ir on a Dell R200 server: How to check disks?



## RedFoxy (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi all!
I think that I have troubles in my Raid 1, I've a Dell R200, SAS 6ir controller with 2 HD in Raid 1 Mirror, but I don't know how to check it or how to know if one disk is fail or not. I can't access directly to the server (it's in a webfarm) I've only ssh root access.

How can I do?

PS: I want test if my server it's ok, I'm using memtest and memtest86 to check ram, any suggest for other test to be sure that my server is ok?

Thanks and sorry for my bad english


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jun 18, 2010)

RedFoxy said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> I think that I have troubles in my Raid 1, I've a Dell R200, SAS 6ir controller with 2 HD in Raid 1 Mirror, but I don't know how to check it or how to know if one disk is fail or not. I can't access directly to the server (it's in a webfarm) I've only ssh root access.
> 
> How can I do?




```
(0:6) new-gate:/tmp# /usr/sbin/mptutil show volumes
mpt0 Volumes:
  Id     Size    Level   Stripe  State  Write-Cache  Name
     0 (  279G) RAID-1          OPTIMAL   Enabled   
(0:7) new-gate:/tmp# /usr/sbin/mptutil show drives
mpt0 Physical Drives:
   0 (  279G) ONLINE <WDC WD3000HLFS-0 4V02> SATA bus 0 id 1
   1 (  279G) ONLINE <WDC WD3000HLFS-0 4V02> SATA bus 0 id 9
```
That's from my R300 with a SAS 6iR.

You could put something like the attached script into /usr/local/etc/periodic/daily to add this information to the nightly status report. Don't forget to add _daily_status_mpt_enable="YES"_ to /etc/periodic.conf to enable it.



> PS: I want test if my server it's ok, I'm using memtest and memtest86 to check ram, any suggest for other test to be sure that my server is ok?


I believe the whole Dell Rxxx family uses ECC memory (my R300's certainly do), so you should get notifications of any uncorrectable errors.

Your R200 may have a Dell diagnostic partition on it, which can be accessed from the BIOS "boot options" screen. These diagnostics can also be downloaded from Dell's support site and burned onto a CD or placed on a USB memory stick. If you don't have a Dell Remote Access Controller (DRAC) in the system, running the tests remotely would be difficult or impossible. But if you ever visit the site where your server is kept, you could run the diagnostics that way.



> Thanks and sorry for my bad english


I'm certain your English is better than my attempt to speak whatever your native language would be :e


----------



## RedFoxy (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank's for your really useful reply!
For harddisk it's ok:


```
# mptutil show volumes
mpt0 Volumes:
  Id     Size    Level   Stripe  State  Write-Cache  Name
   da0 (  136G) RAID-1          OPTIMAL   Disabled  
# mptutil show drives
mpt0 Physical Drives:
   0 (  137G) ONLINE <SEAGATE ST3146356SS HS09> SAS bus 0 id 1
   1 (  137G) ONLINE <SEAGATE ST3146356SS HS09> SAS bus 0 id 8
samserver2:~/dell#
```

For Ram test I'm sure to have some troubles... I tried 2 or 3 times with memtest and it reboots... I can't access directly to the server (it's in a web farm far away) and I cannot use Dell's utilities, I asked to Dell's support and they give me that file: http://tinyurl.com/3xhukvf
It's Dell System E-Support Tool (DSET) but looks like that it is not compatible with freebsd, when I try to run it I give:


```
# sh ./delldset_v1.9.0.131_A02.bin 
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
typeset: not found
./delldset_v1.9.0.131_A02.bin: ${machine:(...}: Bad substitution
typeset: not found
usage: sleep seconds
```

Looking on google I found a suggest to use bash but...

```
# bash ./delldset_v1.9.0.131_A02.bin 
delldset_v1.9.0.131_A02.bin Error: Cannot create directory /tmp/# bash ./delldset_v1.9.0.131_A02.bin 
delldset_v1.9.0.131_A02.bin Error: Cannot create directory /tmp/delldset_v1.9.0.131_A02.bin-33575-18058.  Please ensure there is enough space.
.bin-33575-18058.  Please ensure there is enough space.
```

I'm sure to have enough space on tmp (about 456Mb free)...

Dell's support asked me about server's log that I can give with delldset utility or fisicaly using internal diagnostic utilities... There is any way to run that utilities under FreeBSD?

Thank's


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jun 18, 2010)

RedFoxy said:
			
		

> For Ram test I'm sure to have some troubles... I tried 2 or 3 times with memtest and it reboots... I can't access directly to the server (it's in a web farm far away) and I cannot use Dell's utilities, I asked to Dell's support and they give me that file: http://tinyurl.com/3xhukvf
> It's Dell System E-Support Tool (DSET) but looks like that it is not compatible with freebsd, when I try to run it I give:



It is for Linux only - from that package's download page:

*Compatibility
Operating systems*
Novell SuSE Linux ES 11
VMWare ESX 4.0
Red Hat Red Hat Enterprise Linux 4.7
Red Hat Red Hat Enterprise Linux 5.2
Red Hat Red Hat Enterprise Linux 5
Novell SuSE Linux ES 10 SP2 x86_64

Even if you could get the shell script to run, it creates binary files in Linux format. It is quite likely that even with FreeBSD's Linux compatibility mode the program will need Linux kernel modules not found in FreeBSD to operate.

It sounds like you're paying for hosting services somewhere and they handle the hardware for you. Can you just tell them "I think it is broken - please test it?"


----------



## RedFoxy (Jun 18, 2010)

Servers are mine, I'm in colocation... Then they do only what I'll tell to they


----------



## AndyUKG (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi,

 FYI I got the exact same problem. The issue you have hit is due to the flags they have put to the mkdir command in the file, you can fix this by changing:

`mkdir -p --mode=700` 

to

`mkdir -p`

Then you get hit with another problem, it installs a file called install.sh to /tmp. This is another prob of FreeBSD sh vs bash, you can edit the original file further so as not to delete the install.sh and update it to run as bash. Or temporarily sub out your sh binary for a link to bash, but eventually I hit another rpm error.
I dont think this is gona work, without booting into Linux... :S

thanks Andy.


----------



## AndyUKG (Jun 22, 2010)

PS Dell support have actually told us to run this command, as its "what they use on UNIX and Linux". I think lazy/poor warranty level support unfortunately....


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jun 22, 2010)

AndyUKG said:
			
		

> PS Dell support have actually told us to run this command, as its "what they use on UNIX and Linux". I think lazy/poor warranty level support unfortunately....


Given that they don't claim to support any of the *BSD's, it is probably reasonable for them to think this. After all, since they only provide official support for RHEL and SuSE, but the script probably works on other Linux distros, they probably think it is universal.


----------



## RedFoxy (Jun 23, 2010)

AndyUKG said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> FYI I got the exact same problem. The issue you have hit is due to the flags they have put to the mkdir command in the file, you can fix this by changing:
> 
> ...



Ok, I edited it to change destination directory and delete of temps, but it doen't goes because it try to install/run a rpm file...

It quit with:

```
Error: RPM had a problem installing or upgrading DSET. Aborting
```

or when I try to install:


```
package delldset is not installed
package delldset is not installed

package delldset-1.9.0-131 is for a different operating system
Error: RPM had a problem installing or upgrading DSET. Aborting
```


----------



## RedFoxy (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok another troubles with my server, now looks like to have a troubles with the raid controller:


```
mptutil show volumes
mpt0 Volumes:
  Id     Size    Level   Stripe  State  Write-Cache  Name
   da0 (  136G) RAID-1          OPTIMAL   Disabled  

# mptutil show drives
mpt0 Physical Drives:
   0 (  137G) ONLINE <SEAGATE ST3146356SS HS09> SAS bus 0 id 1
   1 (  137G) ONLINE <SEAGATE ST3146356SS HS09> SAS bus 0 id 8
```

And when I boot:

```
kernel: mpt0: <LSILogic SAS/SATA Adapter> port 0xec00-0xecff mem 0xdfcec000-0xdfceffff,0xdfcf0000-0xdfcfffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
kernel: mpt0: [ITHREAD]
kernel: mpt0: MPI Version=1.5.18.0
[B]kernel: mpt0: mpt_wait_req(6) timed out
kernel: mpt0: port 0 enable timed out
kernel: mpt0: failed to enable port 0
kernel: mpt0: unable to initialize IOC[/B]
```


----------

